# And baby makes... 5



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey folks. Long time no see/hear from me I know.. Been very busy these last few months with the new job and the wife and I just found out baby #3 is due late January. I too am selling off most of my tanks as I dont have time to take care of the ones I have now, let alone in the winter when the baby shows up.

I hope to make a meeting this summer. i'll give you all first dibs on my tanks/supplies when I go to sell them. I still have some glass tops for someone. Cant remember who.

be back soon.


jeff


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Congrats all around! :bounce:


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

TheLoachGuy said:


> I still have some glass tops for someone. Cant remember who.
> 
> jeff


That would be us, Jeff. Don and Melissa Hellen.

PM me once you get your inbox cleaned out. Last time I tried to send you a message it was full.

We could come to Dayton to pick them up, maybe even late today (evening). We're going to Columbus first for a few things then should be home by 6 PM or so.

We can also make it there on a Monday, Wednesday, or Friday evening. Matt has agreed to be a drop point if that doesn't work well for you.

Don


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Congrats Jeff!

Like Don said, you can always drop off the glass tops at my place if need be. You can leave them on the porch or by the garage and I will make sure they get to Don.


----------

